# mremap



## ika256 (Jun 16, 2013)

Some Linux application doesn't work on FreeBSD because lack of the mremap syscall*.* *F*or example "Team Fortress 2" server freezes after update*.* Please if it's not too complicated add this feature into the system.


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 16, 2013)

FYI the implementation of mremap() was discussed time ago, and was discarded because multiples solutions exist, e.g. using munmap() and mmap() syscalls.

Currently is suspended it implementation. See kern/59912 for details, which provides patches for a mremap() syscall.

Fletcher Dunn is a developer on the TF2 team, he took a look to the problem, try contact him or wait until someone respond to you in the Steam Forums


----------



## ika256 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hehe, you find me in steam forum  Yeah, I Googled it before writing here, wrote in steam forum too. Before me user babaj wrote about it a long time ago, but "FreeBSD isn't an officially supported platform" and as I understood nobody in Valve cares whether TF2 server will work on FreeBSD work or not. Developers don't change mremap to munmap()+mmap() because of FreeBSD, even Valve. Many of them are interested only in Linux. And if FreeBSD has Linux emulation why not implement a feature that adds better support? Is it political? It was a long time ago when FreeBSD developers decided to not implement mremap() (FreeBSD 4.2-RELEASE, 2002). Maybe they changed their minds and add support for mremap() now?


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 18, 2013)

Nonetheless, you can ask on the freebsd-hackers mailing list, maybe someone knows if some developer is interested in working on this PR.


----------



## kpa (Jun 18, 2013)

It's not political in any way, it's just that various people have asked for many similar features before but none of the those who were capable implementing the requested features had time or interest for whatever reason. If you can come up (or can sponsor someone to do it) with a good patch for HEAD or stable/9 or both that implements the mremap syscall on the linuxator there's a good chance it will be accepted.


----------

